# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  SSIS Script Component: Column Name as variable

## dinuA

A Script Component should add a new output column (say NewCol) which is actually a copy of one of the input columns (say InpCol).
Normally the statement to achieve that is 
Row.NewCol=Row.InpCol.
The problem is that InpCol is not a predetermined column but can be any of the input columns depending on a user variable which contains the column name.
Is there a way to use a variable as InpCol?
Many thanks,
Dinu

----------

